# Naughty dogs :D



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Just when I told my mom it seemed safe to start getting the dogs stuffed animals again........


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I think they want a pillow fight..


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh boy, lol, i remember when i was a kid my older brothers dobie did that to our couch and i was the one who discovered it, i walked downstairs and she was in a room full of couch fluff, looked like a couple inches of snow fell in our tv room, i went back upstairs and pretended i didn't see it


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

.....

and they look like they had an awful lot of fun doing that.

I think dogs sometimes dogs get bored with the kong toys because they can't rip them up, so it is good to let them have at it with a good 'ole stuffed toy once in awhile.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

maryjane said:


> Just when I told my mom it seemed safe to start getting the dogs stuffed animals again........


The look on their faces seems to say "You're too late".


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

The look also asks "Can we have some more "


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

maryjane said:


> Just when I told my mom it seemed safe to start getting the dogs stuffed animals again........


*I can hear them saying "TOYS WE DON'T WANT NO STINKEN TOYS" GIVE US BONES*GEORGE


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

LOL! They certainly seem to have enjoyed themselves! There ain't nothin' like a soft toy!

My Ruthe has a big soft toy called Ducky, she has only had two versions since she was a puppy...when she is tired or over excited she takes Ducky, gives her a good shake and starts to suck her fur. Doing that puts Ruthe in a semi trance. Ruthe will be 14 in June, so she has taken good care of Ducky!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOL, they certainly seem to have had a great time with that toy. Now poor you had to clean up all this mess.
Gotta love them.

Reti


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

sreeshs said:


> The look also asks "Can we have some more "


LOL, that's exactly what I was thinking 
They look pretty proud of themselves!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

They sure look like they had fun...and want more toys...c.hert


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Feefo said:


> LOL! They certainly seem to have enjoyed themselves! There ain't nothin' like a soft toy!
> 
> My Ruthe has a big soft toy called Ducky, she has only had two versions since she was a puppy...when she is tired or over excited she takes Ducky, gives her a good shake and starts to suck her fur. Doing that puts Ruthe in a semi trance. Ruthe will be 14 in June, so she has taken good care of Ducky!


How funny! My golden Meg had her "bunny" from the time she was a teenager and had outgrown tearing up toys. My mom's dog Leonard grooms all his toys with his teeth, like biting imaginary fleas lol. Some of my cats who were bottle fed will "nurse" on a blanket or stuffed animal or shirt. Many animals who didn't nurse enough as babies will suck on a blanket or such. Maybe Ruthe didn't stay with her mom long enough. I'm sure you have a picture of her and Ducky to share.


----------

